# Fall Photoshoots



## rebellious_aNg (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi dolls!
  	Finally posting up new photoshoots I did. enjoy!

















  	Last but not least. The awesome Nymphette  You can check out her page @ http://iamnymphette.com/


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

Talent at it's best! Love all these looks


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you doll


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 16, 2010)

Gorgeous! Are you the photographer or the makeup artist? Or both? 

  	That third photo is my favorite--it's perfection.


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Dec 7, 2010)

im a photographer and I do  makeup sometimes lol.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow great job!! The first picture is so ethereal.


----------

